# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Experience Survivor Easily

## Gbyrd

Having trouble getting this? Dying a lot, pretty simple to do. If you were like me then you skipped out on dungeons. If you finish one dungeon explorable at level 80 you get 129k which is more than enough to get you the 100k that you need without dying. Pretty straight forward thought i'd inform people on it.

So essentially what you do is!

Go to CoF which is the easiest EXP mode from what i have seen, plus everyone is grinding it for gear.(Magg Option)

Finish it you get 129k xp

Boom achievement one Experience Survivor "Get 100k xp without dying"

----------


## DivineWizard

Oh. I get it.

Survivor's the "get 100,000 exp without dying once" achievement. 

129,000 exp rewarded per finish of an explorable dungeon at level 80. Easy achievement. 

Thanks. +rep.

----------


## Reiu

When you are level 80, it's not really a problem to get 100k, when doing one event nets you around 25k XP from mobs and medal.

----------


## Gbyrd

Yeah but some event's in high level area's if you jump in you can be prone to dying, this thing even if you die or anything you make it to that last screen it will give you the achievement right away.

----------

